# How do you start a new thread?



## zethry

So I have a question and thought I'd make a thread for it.

Today, I read that one of the differences between ENFPs and INFPs is when they retreat into fantasy worlds. This thread (I forget where I found it) said that ENFPs are "more likely to venture into their fantasy worlds simply because they enjoy it, unlike INFP's who are more likely to feel like they must do so to escape reality or like they have no choice in the matter." 
I usually test ENFP and I identify with almost everything ENFPs say in the threads/posts, but I DEFINTELY go to my fantasy world to escape rather than simply because I enjoy it. (I mean, I DO enjoy it, but I also do it to escape, especially when I'm having a rough time and avoding things I need to do, but don't want to do). Does this make sense? So am I an ENFP who just needs the fantasy world more or am I an INFP?

I'm very outgoing, though I hate going places by myself (especially if I've never been and ESPECIALLY if I am not going to know anybody there). I make friends easily, but when I'm feeling anxious I feel like I need to hang back. I'm really loud and tend to be the center of attention, but I don't like the spot light if I'm feeling anxious or unsure or undeserving about the reason I'm IN the spotlight. I love reading and my comfort zone (though I also like adventure and I hate routine--love new things and hate being bored). All these are I traits rather than E, are they not? :frustrating:


Anyway, that's off topic. :kitteh:
My question is, how do you start a thread here on personality cafe? I can't find how to do it, so anyone explaing it to me would be GREAT! I want to do a thread that's something like this: ENFP--when and why do you venture into your fantasy worlds?

Thanks!
--Cait


----------



## wanderingmo

I'm new to here and am having the same problem...did you ever figure out how to post a new post?


----------



## MelBel

Me too!


----------



## RaeMarieH

Not alone


----------



## MelBel

Ok, so to create a new thread... finally figured it out... Click on the community button up top. Then scroll down til you see this: 
*SJ's Temperament Forum- The Overseers*

The four SJ's "The Overseers" personality forum. 
<center>[ISTJ] </center>
<center>[ISFJ] </center>
<center>[ESTJ] </center>
<center>[ESFJ] </center>


<tbody>

</tbody>
*







[ESTJ] Post Your Random Thoughts*

SP's Temperament Forum- The Creators

The four SP's "The Creators" personality forum. 
<center>[ISTP] </center>
<center>[ISFP] </center>
<center>[ESTP] </center>
<center>[ESFP] </center>


<tbody>

</tbody>
*NT's Temperament Forum- The Intellects*

The four NT's "The Intellects" personality forum. 
<center>[INTJ] </center>
<center>[INTP] </center>
<center>[ENTJ] </center>
<center>[ENTP] </center>


<tbody>

</tbody>
*NF's Temperament Forum- The Dreamers*

The four NF's "The Dreamers" personality forum......

Then click on the main group you're interested in addressing. Then on the top left corner there will be a button that says " Create a new thread". Click it and begin! Hope this helps!


----------



## anaximenes

same here. i'm still trying to figure out how to start a thread here.


----------

